# Looking for a FishFinder



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Humming Bird 200 DX but its just not what im looking for. i have a hand held garmin gps that marks my holes but what can i do about finding the holes. there are many different brands and types out there but i dont know what i should get, i fish alot of inland lakes big and small and fish the detroit river and other river chains, i don't get out on the big water but i have once of twice and may do it again. i fish for crappie and walleyes mainly, and i have a bass tracker pro crappie any advice would be great
Thx CJ


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I use an Eagle Ultra Classic w/Speed & temp....super display excellent quality have it in my Tracker Pro 16. :coolgleam


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Eagle Fishmark Series 

I don't know how you can beat this series. Great display and very affordable. I have a 320 on my bow, and I'm really impressed. 

I would love to replace my conse Lowrance x-93 and Garmin GPS with one of the fishmark 480/ GPS combo units. Someday . . .


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Ditto what TBone said.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

> i have a hand held garmin gps that marks my holes but what can i do about finding the holes.



Crappie John,... are you saying that your Humming Bird 200 DX won't show you on your screen the "holes" your fishing over?  

Or are you just trying to pre-locate possible holes before hittin' the water?
If this is the case they have a bunch of underwater contour maps available out there for this very purpose. 

You can look at the map and see where possible good spots may me prior to you going out on that body of water.

I don't know exactly what your trying to ask here,... with a handheld GPS that sets waypoints,.. and a screen type sonar you should have all you need.

The only other thing I could suggest to you would be to get a GPS/MAP system,... I've got one and they are not cheap! :xzicon_sm


----------

